# MISSOURI TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm taking a break for the night and cutting a new quarter.Its been awhile, so stay tuned. I figure this should take me about an hour and fifteen minutes.




Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2012)

Go Seamus, Go.

Thanks for showing the video the other day.

Ray


----------



## randywa (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess you'll have to Show-Me the end result :biggrin:.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well here it is! It didn't turn out too bad. two different angles and lighting.







Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 27, 2012)

Fantastic as usual.


----------



## randywa (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty sweet looking. I still haven't figured out how anyone can see good enough to do that fine of detail work. I'm always impressed by your talent.


----------



## corian king (Mar 27, 2012)

You do beautiful work Sir.I was wondering how thin do you grind these down before you cut them out? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 27, 2012)

corian king said:


> You do beautiful work Sir.I was wondering how thin do you grind these down before you cut them out? if you don't mind me asking.



Paper thin


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 28, 2012)

Impressive! When I grow up, I want to be Seamus Rooney! Only better looking!:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Impressive! When I grow up, I want to be Seamus Rooney! Only better looking!:biggrin:


 
BETTER LOOKING AND WITH HAIR!:biggrin: It seems to be falling out at break neck speed!


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 28, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive! When I grow up, I want to be Seamus Rooney! Only better looking!:biggrin:
> ...


 

I'm thinking the quarters might have something to do with it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> I'm thinking the quarters might have something to do with it.


 
prolly that "black dust" everyone warned about!


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 28, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking the quarters might have something to do with it.
> ...


 

No.  That was angel dust they warned you about.  Snort all the black dust you want!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Snort all the black dust you want!


 
For this purpose we will call it "Blank Dust"!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 28, 2012)

Another nice one Seamus!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

I see lurkers........LOL


----------



## Haynie (Mar 28, 2012)

I see you got lazy on this one and did not scroll each individual tree.     :biggrin:

That arch is really clean.  Do you file after cutting to clean up?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

Haynie said:


> I see you got lazy on this one and did not scroll each individual tree. :biggrin:
> 
> That arch is really clean. Do you file after cutting to clean up?


 
yes as much as i can, sometimes there are areas that are just too difficult to get into with a file.

I thought about the trees, but after looking at it, I really felt like i should remove the dates just below "corps of discovery", its the 1804 & 2004. they seem a bit out of place since there is already a date in the middle top and middle bottom


----------



## socdad (Mar 28, 2012)

Seamus, as always, great work! With varied success I have been inspired to try my hand at several the ideas / techniques I have seen on this site… feather blanks / casting label blanks / cartridge pens / cigar illusion … As much as I am impressed by the tru-quarter blanks NOT EVEN going to try one. WAY to fine detail for me … Although I have an 1883 liberty nickel that would be spectacular!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 28, 2012)

socdad said:


> … Although I have an 1883 liberty nickel that would be spectacular!!


 
Yeah i gotta say that coin does look pretty cool!


----------



## Tyranin (Mar 28, 2012)

Great job. What kind of jig do you use to hold the coins while you grind them down? Do you use sander or grinder and do you do it before or after you cut them out?


----------



## PenPal (Mar 28, 2012)

Show more and RIGHTLY SO, I am in a hurry now so all the best talk to you again soon,

Carefull of the bulldust it abounds on the forum.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 28, 2012)

I watched your video, Seamus. It is really impressive to watch you work. I would like to try to do a Canadian coin or two, since I'm up here in the Great White North and I have a pocket full of them. Would you object to that? If I manage to actually get a pen out of it, I will be sure to say where the inspiration came from. I've already tried to simply thin out a loonie and bend it around a clay clad tube. It failed miserably.


----------



## Chrisjan (Apr 20, 2012)

My apologies... and I don't want to sound ignorant...

Are you taking actual currency coins, sanding them down in thickness, cutting out the backgrounds on a scroll saw and then casting them into a plank to be cut...

I'm new to a lot of stuff on this forum and this thought just baffled my mind...


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 20, 2012)

Chrisjan said:


> My apologies... and I don't want to sound ignorant...
> Are you taking actual currency coins, sanding them down in thickness, cutting out the backgrounds on a scroll saw and then casting them into a plank to be cut...
> I'm new to a lot of stuff on this forum and this thought just baffled my mind...


 
the only ignorant question is the one not asked!  The process that i have developed is quite lengthy but basically the coin is cut using a scroll saw, rolled and cast around a pen tube. Then the blank is turned on the lathe between bushings or centers and assembled.


----------

